# Re. Contingency plan



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

This thread was moved to the trash bin, by request of the originator, Digital Gods. However, I feel there may be some posts in this thread that other posters may want to be seen. Some posts have been put back, some by request and the rest because they fit in with the thread. Hope nobody is upset!


----------

